
Xiaomi provides more information about under-screen front camera technology - Ultramanoid
https://dpreview.com/news/1793306072/xiaomi-provides-more-information-about-under-screen-front-camera-technology
======
NotPaidToPost
That's both a clever idea and the obvious next step.

~~~
panpanna
Xiaomi is basically a pyramid of startups with some former Google people at
top.

Everyone can have good ideas but these guys seem to be very very good at
executing them.

